# Hmm Hagen Geosystem susbtrate.



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Using a Hagen Geosystem susbtrate.*

Has anyone used this substrate before and how was it? does it work? lol


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

greenterror23 said:


> Has anyone used this substrate before and how was it? does it work? lol


Does it work? It sinks to the bottom of the tank and looks nice... 

I've not used it, but when I was looking for cheap black/dark gravel for a planted tank, I did look at it. I like the look of it but as far as I could tell talking with stores and an email to Hagen, it's just a plain, uncoated gravel with no benefits over or equal to products like Eco Complete or Fluorite, but at ~85-90% of the cost.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

oh wow just a simple gravel eh? then eco-complete it iss! Thanks for quick reply


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol gotta love the names they give the gravel though, sounds like a Earth base or somthing gravel or lol doesn't 'Uncoated natural Gravel work'? XD.


----------

